# Cablevision doesn't support 1080p



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://digg.com/television/Cablevision_doesn_t_support_full_HD



> Cablevision doesn't support full HD. Satellite TV has offered 1080p for the past year, why hasn't Cablevision?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Neither does Comcast or Verizon FiOS.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds to me like a user with more dollars than sense.

If it weren't for the specification on the box, he would be able to tell the difference... But I guess a year and half old TV is antiquated to him... and he has a blog.


----------

